# IBUPROFEN CAUSING IBS



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Forgot to ever post this but people with IBS are not supposed to take ibuprofen products, Motrin, Aleve, Advil, etc. Also, IBS has been known to be caused by ibuprofen in some cases.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Ibuprofen products are nonsteroidal antiinflammatory drugs. Therefore, they should be used with care, especially in the case of people who have a history of ulcers or gastrodudenal problems. As for the connection with IBS, who knows? Nat


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Ibuprofen products are nonsteroidal antiinflammatory drugs. Therefore, they should be used with care, especially in the case of people who have a history of ulcers or gastrodudenal problems. As for the connection with IBS, who knows? Nat


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Ibuprofen is classified as a NSAID. They are used with caution and usually not at all in all reputable hospitals for anyone with any type of GI problem.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Ibuprofen is classified as a NSAID. They are used with caution and usually not at all in all reputable hospitals for anyone with any type of GI problem.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am with admflo, that they are probably a trigger for IBS, they sure were for me and you should be careful with them.I know quite a few women who take alleve for periods and you may want to think about this as it could be a trigger and some people don't realize this or they take it for IBS pain.They can also cause uclers. http://www.niddk.nih.gov/health/digest/sum...saids/index.htm


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am with admflo, that they are probably a trigger for IBS, they sure were for me and you should be careful with them.I know quite a few women who take alleve for periods and you may want to think about this as it could be a trigger and some people don't realize this or they take it for IBS pain.They can also cause uclers. http://www.niddk.nih.gov/health/digest/sum...saids/index.htm


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Eric, if they are a trigger for IBS then it would explain my predicament. I used to take Ibuprofen for migraines - which I had twice a week - until I was told how bad they can be for your stomach and intestines.Should have known better







Nat


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Eric, if they are a trigger for IBS then it would explain my predicament. I used to take Ibuprofen for migraines - which I had twice a week - until I was told how bad they can be for your stomach and intestines.Should have known better







Nat


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i didnt think naproxin (aleve) was a form of ibuprofen. i've never had an added problem with it when it take it during my period (like once each day, if that)


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i didnt think naproxin (aleve) was a form of ibuprofen. i've never had an added problem with it when it take it during my period (like once each day, if that)


----------

